# Beautiful Pierce head badge



## Frosty (May 25, 2022)

Shipping will be $12 USPS priority.
Feel free to ask any questions.
Only taking PayPal friends and family


----------



## fat tire trader (May 26, 2022)

$25


----------



## Frosty (May 27, 2022)

no deal


----------



## bicibob (Jun 1, 2022)

$40


----------



## bicibob (Jun 3, 2022)

Hello Frosty,

How about my $40 offer?


----------



## bicibob (Jun 4, 2022)

$40 please


----------



## Frosty (Aug 3, 2022)

Don't know why it wasn't notifying me you commented...
But no deal


----------



## bicibob (Aug 3, 2022)

$50


----------



## Frosty (Aug 4, 2022)

No deal


----------

